# packages collection is not available (sysinstall)



## stephanelefou (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi, I just did a fresh reinstall of my 9.1 box and when I go to `sysinstall` - Configure - Packages - FTP - Main site, I get the following error message:


```
Unable to get packages/INDEX file from selected media.
This may be because the packages collection is not available..etc.etc.etc......
```

I can, however build ports normally using `make install` for example, packages are downloaded, I can ping the outside world, portsnap works as well, etc.  Also, my /etc/rc.conf looks good and I added my router (192.168.0.1) to my /etc/resolv.conf.  

What could be wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2014)

The old package tools are retired, or nearly so, and the last CVS server was shut down.  But `make install` is ports.  There's a huge difference.


----------



## fonz (Jul 4, 2014)

stephanelefou said:
			
		

> when I go to `sysinstall`


sysinstall is dead, long live bsdinstall.



			
				stephanelefou said:
			
		

> What could be wrong?


If I'm not mistaken, old-style packages are no longer available. You may want to try installing ports-mgmt/pkg from the ports tree, running `pkg2ng` (as per the pkg instructions), adding 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf and using the new pkg tools.


----------

